
Anti-vaccination conspiracy theories thrive on Amazon - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/27/tech/amazon-anti-vaccine-books-movies/index.html
======
siedes
Is CNN shocked that when you search for books related to vaccines, you get
books related to vaccines?

Or are they insinuating that it is Amazon's job to decide what ideas/opinions
are allowed to be sold on their marketplace and as such, it is their duty to
deplatform any seller/writer who sells books about subjects that the current
society decides is unacceptable? Sounds like modern book burning to me. Why is
it that CNN or anyone thinks that people need to be safeguarded from opposing
or even dangerous ideas? Do people not have the agency to decide for
themselves? How come we don't give the same treatment for religious books like
the bible or the quran? Certainly there's some dangerous ideas in them that
could lead to hurting people. It doesn't have to stop there either, there are
tons of other ideas that can be dangerous like the extremes of either side of
the political spectrum.

